# Karma is gone?



## marekjoz (Mar 17, 2012)

No karma on forum as for the current moment. Is it just temporary or not?


----------



## ereka (Mar 17, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> No karma on forum as for the current moment. Is it just temporary or not?




I was wondering the same thing and just about to start a thread - lucky I saw this first!


----------



## Jim K (Mar 17, 2012)

I flipped back to the home page for a more careful look and no notice there about it. But I don't see how it could go away without CR changing something. Then saw this thread.


----------



## msdarkroom (Mar 17, 2012)

No soup for you!


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 17, 2012)

Yay! Now I can say that I like a Sigma lens that I have and that the 7D isn't God's gift! I can also say "Nikon" instead of "The N word" without getting smitten! Oh joy!


----------



## K-amps (Mar 17, 2012)

msdarkroom said:


> No soup for you!


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nicopol (Mar 17, 2012)

How was it actually possible to smite somebody?


----------



## RC (Mar 17, 2012)

Good riddance. . Hope it stays gone.


----------



## dichiaras (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree: no karma is good!
I felt I had to hide me being nikonian to avoid people bullying me. 

PS Just joking: I own only Canon lenses and camera.


----------



## Joellll (Mar 17, 2012)

I think it's after that 00Q person deleted his account and made a thread about how the karma system led him to ditch his account.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2012)

The forum host service installed an add-on a couple of weeks ago, and it apparently messed up several things in the background. The add-on was just removed, but the removal resulted in several forum features being reset. We'll see if karma gets turned back on...


----------



## funkboy (Mar 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The forum host service installed an add-on a couple of weeks ago, and it apparently messed up several things in the background. The add-on was just removed, but the removal resulted in several forum features being reset. We'll see if karma gets turned back on...



Thanks for the info, Neuro. Personally I thought the positive karma system was fine but use of the smite button was out of control .


----------



## akiskev (Mar 17, 2012)

I 'd prefer a +1 button below every post. That way useful posts would get the attention needed.


----------



## kennykodak (Mar 17, 2012)

no karma-cool, now we can discuss photography freely.


----------



## unkbob (Mar 17, 2012)

akiskev said:


> I 'd prefer a +1 button below every post. That way useful posts would get the attention needed.



In other words, steal the Facebook "Like" button. I agree. It works, and it encourages brevity. I hate not being able to "like" posts in non-FB forums.


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 17, 2012)

I think this is awesome news - hopefully it will stay this way now.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The forum host service installed an add-on a couple of weeks ago, and it apparently messed up several things in the background. The add-on was just removed, but the removal resulted in several forum features being reset. We'll see if karma gets turned back on...



CR is off on a little side trip so we'll see what happens when he gets back and what other interesting tidbits he may have:
_"Off to Hilton Head, SC in a couple of hours. Only bringing two cameras with me. A G1 X and another certain DSLR that some people may or may not want"_


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey

I failed to see the purpose in the smite, it seemed to add a negative spin to the forum. I am going to look into a "like" feature, as I think that would bring more positive discussion and reward the folks that have good ideas and points.

As always, it may not please everyone. Though I do think few will miss it.


Somewhere over North Carolina.....

Craig


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 17, 2012)

I won't miss it, people are much more inclined to smite you than give you positive karma. Same concept as negative reviews on the web, people are much more likely to write if they had a terrible experience than if they had a good, completely normal experience.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 17, 2012)

While many agree, that somkething like "Like" FB button would more useful than smite/applaud options, there might be something useful in this regard: http://custom.simplemachines.org/mods/index.php?action=search;basic_search=karma. Craig, have you looked for it or just pull it off?


----------



## funkboy (Mar 17, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I failed to see the purpose in the smite, it seemed to add a negative spin to the forum. I am going to look into a "like" feature, as I think that would bring more positive discussion and reward the folks that have good ideas and points.



Smite is dead! Thanks Craig!

A +1/like feature on comments would be welcome.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 17, 2012)

I like a "like" or "+", or "up arrow" or whatever for a positive responses to a post. Way too much negativity in the world.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 17, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Hey
> 
> I failed to see the purpose in the smite, it seemed to add a negative spin to the forum. I am going to look into a "like" feature, as I think that would bring more positive discussion and reward the folks that have good ideas and points.
> 
> ...



I'd definitely "like" this post.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 17, 2012)

I never realized you were a moderator. I thought there was some kind of formal identification.




neuroanatomist said:


> The forum host service installed an add-on a couple of weeks ago, and it apparently messed up several things in the background. The add-on was just removed, but the removal resulted in several forum features being reset. We'll see if karma gets turned back on...


----------



## JR (Mar 17, 2012)

Well done CR guy! Good move.

Jacques


----------



## akiskev (Mar 17, 2012)

Do something like that. See, 2nd post got 23 "pluses".


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 17, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...



+1 Others forums use the like on a post basis, as opposed to user. And you can see the average 'likes' for a given user, which kind of gives you an indication on good/knowledgeable users. The other point to keep in mind is that when you like a post it should be public, it is useful to see who liked a post for many reasons.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2012)

distant.star said:


> I never realized you were a moderator. I thought there was some kind of formal identification.



Craig mentioned the issue in a post in the Admin Topics forum, to which it seems everyone with 1D X posting status has access, whether moderators or not (not sure that's the way it's supposed to be, someone will probably 'fix' that at some point...).


----------



## vuilang (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow.. So many people considered Karma "on the web". It really does effect your abilities to demonstrate/voice your opinion?.


----------



## Positron (Mar 17, 2012)

nicopol said:


> How was it actually possible to smite somebody?



The options appeared next to their karma after you had 10 (?) posts.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank goodness. Now we can actually have a conversation!


----------



## photophreek (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe that rock I've been under has been a little heavy, but what was the purpose of karma and the consequence? If I have too many neg karma points, does the forum kick me off or limit use? Help me understand.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 17, 2012)

photophreek said:


> Maybe that rock I've been under has been a little heavy, but what was the purpose of karma and the consequence? If I have too many neg karma points, does the forum kick me off or limit use? Help me understand.



Nothing happens. I think the idea with the karma system was to keep the conversations civil. Unfortunately, not many systems are perfect and people can always find a way to abuse them.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Mar 17, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Hey
> 
> I failed to see the purpose in the smite, it seemed to add a negative spin to the forum. I am going to look into a "like" feature, as I think that would bring more positive discussion and reward the folks that have good ideas and points.
> 
> ...



I very much like it without getting smitted. In everyday usage I never run accross the word smite. It seems like a hate crime. Of course I could never just say this if "smite" was around but I've tested it and tried making a 100% positive remark -- like "I'm sure Canon will be always be producing competitive products" and I was still getting smited. Appearently it looks like some people will smite for some kind of personal enjoyment. This forum would be much better served without it. If people feel that strong against something that has been said against a fellow photographer, then I feel they should be able to say it on the forum where their comments can also be responded to. Much like a letter to the editor, I may not agree with the point of the writer but I do want to hear and understand your point of view. 
After all, if I only wanted my point of view, why participate in the forum at all. I do to share my knowledge in hopes of getting other photographers point of view.

I would like to see a spell check imbeded into the reply because my "raw" spelling is pretty bad and I know I'm not alone. It also would help to see a quick profile (thumbnail) of users experience, type of photographer (general, city, fashion, studio, landscape, nature, bird, ...) film, digital, or both, and basic cameras/lenses that a photographer uses. Perhaps that could be in a box or underneath the posters reply. I notice that some people seem to have it but I can't figure out how to add it to my profile. Could any help me?


----------



## dstppy (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha I can finally say it:

Posting anything positive about Apple will get you a smite. Seriously, once plus per post, what the heck?


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 17, 2012)

Yay, now I can say what i *really* think about Apple and iToys...

hang on, I already do...


----------



## traveller (Mar 18, 2012)

I think that there is definitely a need for a '+1' or 'Like' button, because I don't want to have to wade through pages of replies that simply state this!


----------



## shtfmeister (Mar 18, 2012)

ahhh man
just like the loss of the Concord another step backwards ... lol
I smite this thread (just for old time sake) ;D ;D ;D


----------



## pwp (Mar 18, 2012)

The Karma system has gone. What a welcome move! Thanks Craig.
When I started posting on CR my intention was to contribute in a 100% positive way, drawing on 30+ years experience as a professional shooter.

As a creative game I thought I'd see if I could post in a positive, relevant way and never get a smite. I didn't get too many, but all were undeserved, baffling and eventually undermined my willingness to continue posting on CR. 

There was a deep dislike of the system and I'm certain it kept successful professionals from contributing. It was starting to get a little trashy.

As most of us value the long term well being of CR Forums, and keep the quality of contributors high, then dumping the divisive applaud/smite system should deliver an overall quality surge.

Paul Wright

Usernamewp 
Posts:226
Karma:+52/-18


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 18, 2012)

There was no karma on the forum? Really, aw darn it I missed it


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 18, 2012)

A person quits and an option gets removed?
=/

A bit overblown, isn't it? Its the internet, impossible to get EVERYONE to approve what you've said, just gotta roll with it... 

Smite me... O mighty smiter...


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 18, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> A person quits and an option gets removed?
> =/
> 
> A bit overblown, isn't it? Its the internet, impossible to get EVERYONE to approve what you've said, just gotta roll with it...
> ...



It didn't happen just because one person quit. The karma system created a lot of negativity and yes, some people did quit as a result. It's in CR's bet interest to draw more people to the site and keeping them rather than lose them because of a meaningless system that people have figured out how to abuse. You can thank those who abused it and you know who you are.


----------



## shtfmeister (Mar 18, 2012)

smite ... smite, smite


----------



## nesarajah (Mar 18, 2012)

maybe just positive karma ?


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 18, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > A person quits and an option gets removed?
> ...



Smites work far better than full flame posts though....


----------



## Curmudgeon (Mar 18, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> No karma on forum as for the current moment. Is it just temporary or not?



No karma! I'm not going to post my usual 12 paragraph dissertation. Lemme say only this much: good riddance; the best photography forum on the internet just got a bit better. Let's have a discussion based on the logic of your position. Pick a subject. 

P.S. I really don't have a dog in this fight. I'm a relative newb, but the last time I loggged in under the old system I was +15-6.


----------



## pwp (Mar 18, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > Smite me... O mighty smiter...
> ...





shtfmeister said:


> smite ... smite, smite


The smite was an opportunity for gutless flamers to have an anonymous spit. Posters tended to be public with their applauds.
I expect we'll see a higher level of quality posts, without the perceived lurking censor of the smite peering over peoples shoulders. 

Paul Wright


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm glad it's gone.


----------



## funkboy (Mar 18, 2012)

I think the tipping point may have been when EdMika got his first smite from a crazy adapter buyer. He's doing a great service to EOS & FD shooters everywhere and the smite he got seems to have added to the disgust he had with the situation I believe he was 22/0 before that incident).


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 18, 2012)

It is turned off, at least for now.


----------

